# Mesh for new bumper



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

*Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone knows a place where I can get some mesh for the bottom of my new bumper? or does any of you guys make 'em? I've found some on Ebay but I was wondering if I could get around paying $11 shipping for it? Anyone???*


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ebay is gonna be about the cheapest place to get metal mesh

unless you're looking for plastic..in which i bought a roll of gutter mesh at Home Depot for like $3


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I found some really nice mesh at a local metal supplier.

Very nice stuff, but it is a bit expensive.
You do get a ton of it, so it would be smart to go in on it with a couple other people than need mesh.

Just look in the yellow pages for metal supply companies....


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

best stuff to get is metal Lathe, i got mine from my local builders supply, its got the diamond shape mesh, and what you do is double layer it, it looks sweet


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

here what i used.. picked up this metal mesh from home depot for next to nothing...


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

Triple_T said:


> best stuff to get is metal Lathe, i got mine from my local builders supply, its got the diamond shape mesh, and what you do is double layer it, it looks sweet


ahh I feel stupid. I was wondering if doubleing the layer would look ok. Because just using one layer sucks. You can see right through it and it bends so easily. I was thinking mabe if I painted it silver it wouldnt be so transparent. :dumbass:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is a pic of the mseh I picked up from the metal supply place.

It's a bit more industrial/heavy duty....


----------



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

I got mine from a metal shop dow in baja mexico, it looks cool, it jas like holes, they look like the custom grill that people put on f150's


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I got a sheet of APC (yeah I know) "flame" mesh, email me if you're interested.

[email protected]


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

hey thanks for all the replies wow I had really forgotten about this thread I might have to make a trip to home depot but the only concern I have is how mush will look with my billet grille what do you guys think??


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

dmanars said:


> ahh I feel stupid. I was wondering if doubleing the layer would look ok. Because just using one layer sucks. You can see right through it and it bends so easily. I was thinking mabe if I painted it silver it wouldnt be so transparent. :dumbass:


i second that, when i did my meshed grill with one layer.. it came out looking like crap, just like you said you could see right through it. The only time it looked ok ..is if you looked at the grill on an angle


----------

